# The Jazz of 2017 - Your Personal List



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

As the year has almost ended maybe it's a nice idea to share what new jazz releases we liked in the past year. 

Here's my personal list. It's heavy on Dutch jazz as I'm most familiar with that scene but there are also some 'international' releases on my list. All releases are from 2017.

Artvark Saxophone Quartet - Trance
Avishai Cohen - Cross My Palm With Silver
Estafest! - Bayachrimae
Mark Guiliana Jazz Quartet - Jersey
Yuri Honing Acoustic Quartet - Goldbrun
Genzo Okabe - Disoriental
Phil's Music Laboratory - Repetitive Mind
Phronesis - The Behemoth
Xavi Torres Trio - Unknown Past

Many of these deserve five stars in my opinion.


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks for your recommendations always, Casebearer. I have not heard of most of the names. I'll check them out.

Some of 2017 jazz releases I was very impressed with:
Eri Yamamoto - Piano Solo ~ Live in Benicàssim (excellent compositions, beautiful playing, a touch of Jarrett. I first heard her in William Parker's impressive trio album. Her own trio is wonderful, too.)
William Parker Quartet & In Order To Survive - Meditation / Resurrection (One of the best contemporary jazz groups, imo)
Greg Saunier/Mary Halvorson/Ron Miles - New American Songbooks, Volume 1 (adventurous interplay)
Jeff Parker - Slight Freedom (released Dec 2016. Experimental and catchy. Most repeatedly listened album.)
Tom Rainey Obbligato (New way of playing standards. Reminded me of Miles Davis 60s quintet, but freer and more interactive.)
DeJohnette/Grenadier/Medeski/Scofield - Hudson (great jazz rock)
Meridian Trio - Andromeda (superb improvisation. Free and melodic sax trio)

RIP Sunny Murray. I had heard only few Albert Ayler albums before but checked out some of his leader albums recently. Great music. I found Sabir Mateen, fantastic sax player I really liked.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks for yours as well, tortkis.

I can imagine you haven't heard of some them. It's the same the other way around. I've only heard of Medeski/Scofield and of Tom Rainey. I saw Tom about two years ago performing with his German wife and saxophone player Ingrid Laubrock, together with Tim Berne, Ben Gerstein and Dan Peck. They were performing music from the great album Ubatuba. High-level improvisations, complex but beautiful.


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

It seems Laubrock has been very active these years. Need to listen to her leader albums.

I forgot to mention Tyshawn Sorey's Verisimilitude and Cory Smythe's A U T O TROPHS. They are doing really interesting things, obscuring the boundaries between jazz, improvisation and contemporary classical.

I am now listening to Dirt... And More Dirt by Henry Threadgill 14 or 15 Kestra: Agg, released on the last day of 2017.

Some interesting lists

Free Jazz Blog's 2017 Top 10 Lists
http://www.freejazzblog.org/2017/12/free-jazz-blogs-2017-top-10-lists.html

Bandcamp The Best Jazz Albums of 2017
https://daily.bandcamp.com/2017/12/19/the-best-bandcamp-jazz-of-2017/


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Ah, there's too much on all these list and I don't know any of it! I could buy an album every day of my life and still miss out on many great records.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

I did not listen to a lot of new jazz last year, although I'm feeling inspired but some of the year end lists to dig deeper. Having said that, my top 5 for the year would be:

*Christian Scott aTunde Adjuah* - _The Centennial Trilogy_ (Ruler Rebel; Diaspora; The Emancipation Procrastination) (Ropeadope)
*Tim Berne's Snakeoil* - _Incidentals_ (ECM)
*Vijay Iyer Sextet* - _Far From Over_ (ECM)
*Wadada Leo Smith* - _Solo: Reflections and Meditations on Monk_ / _Najwa_ (TUM)
*White Ward* - _Futility Report_ (Debemur Morti Productions)


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Nice list. I love Christian Scott, Vijay Iyer and Tim Berne


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Casebearer said:


> Vijay Iyer and Tim Berne


The only two jazz releases I bought. I need to re-visit them both.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I'd buy some more, starthrower, e.g. Mark Guiliani Quartet and Genzo Okabe from my list!


----------

